

Ask HN:  Do "Copy Cats" ever get funding? - jrsmith1279

I don't think I'm actually interested in doing this, but I'm just curious to see if funding would be possible if I did.<p>Basically my company sells Egnyte - http://www.egnyte.com to a lof of our clients and we've recently stopped selling it because Egnyte doesn't live up to the expectations of our clients.  I'd really like to build something like Egnyte, but build it so that it actually works.<p>Don't get me wrong, I'm not just trying slam Egnyte and I actually gave it a chance, but it just doesn't cut it.
======
Jsarokin
If you do it better then yeah. There's always room for improvement.

For the copycat thing... Think groupon and living social; both have funding.

~~~
jrsmith1279
I guess I didn't really think of it that way, but that makes sense.

Unfortunately I definitely couldn't pull that type of thing off on my own.

